# vaccinations nightmare



## donna wainwright (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello I am new to this site, I have a new puppy beagle Ralph, he is 10 weeks old, he has already had his first vaccination with the breeder before I collected him, but when ive taken him to the vets they don't do the same, the one hes had his vanguard and no where around Southampton does it. It would be a 3 hour round trip to take him back to where the breeder lives, does anyone know if theres anywhere in Southampton that does vanguard. Cheers donna


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

It's a common problem. Same thing happened with my first dog. Generally the vets just start the vaccination programme again with another brand.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Just take him to a local vet and start again. If they use Nobivac DHP & L4 he'll need 2x injections, 4 weeks apart but can start going out in certain areas a week after the first (avoiding areas that may be highly populated with rats) as the DHP component only needs to be given once at 10 weeks or older with a top up of the leptospirosis vaccine 4 weeks later


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Little P said:


> Just take him to a local vet and start again. If they use Nobivac DHP & L4 he'll need 2x injections, 4 weeks apart but can start going out in certain areas a week after the first (avoiding areas that may be highly populated with rats) as the DHP component only needs to be given once at 10 weeks or older with a top up of the leptospirosis vaccine 4 weeks later


Why a 4 week interval instead of the usual 2 weeks. Has the protocol changed.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Blitz said:


> Why a 4 week interval instead of the usual 2 weeks. Has the protocol changed.


For the new leptospirosis vaccines, yes - Nobivac used to do DHPPi and L2. Some vets still use this combination. Most now use the DHP and L4 (the Pi component comes with the kennel cough vaccine). Both DHPPi and L2 were given as 2 doses, 2 weeks apart but the timing is different with the L4 component.

If they have DHP at <10 weeks, they need another dose at 10 weeks. The second part of the L4 is given 4 weeks after the first.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Provided Vanguard gives the same protection as Nobivac ( I don't use it) you'd be better asking your vet to order it for you. Or get them to have a vial couriered over from the breeders vet in a cold package. Still works out cheaper than starting again, and completes your dog's protection sooner.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I would go to the breeders vets 1 1/2 hour drive there and the same back doesn't seem to bad for a one off trip.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

oh, ok. My vets do not use the L4 thank goodness. They said they do not see the point. It is making puppies far too old before they can go out, seems a bit daft. 

I think vanguard needs 3 injections so probably better to restart with nobivac. I wonder why some vets insist on using it.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Blitz said:


> oh, ok. My vets do not use the L4 thank goodness. They said they do not see the point. It is making puppies far too old before they can go out, seems a bit daft.
> 
> I think vanguard needs 3 injections so probably better to restart with nobivac. I wonder why some vets insist on using it.


They can start to go out a week after the last DHP (so 11 weeks) avoiding areas highly populated with rats as not fully covered for lepto so no difference than with the old timings there.

The whole reason for the new lepto vaccine was because there were vaccinated dogs contracting thenew strains hence the need for a new vaccine


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd probably just restart for convenience sake even though it will likely set you back a few weeks now. Do still take your puppy out and about in your arms and in low traffic dog areas though OP.



Blitz said:


> oh, ok. My vets do not use the L4 thank goodness. They said they do not see the point. It is making puppies far too old before they can go out, seems a bit daft.
> 
> I think vanguard needs 3 injections so probably better to restart with nobivac. I wonder why some vets insist on using it.


When I first bought Cash over he was obviously fully vaccinated, but when I took him to my vet for his first check up they advised I get the L4 combination. I declined and it was never mentioned again. As you say, it does seem particularly long before puppies are fully covered and ready to take out which doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## donna wainwright (Oct 3, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> It's a common problem. Same thing happened with my first dog. Generally the vets just start the vaccination programme again with another brand.


----------



## donna wainwright (Oct 3, 2016)

I rang the manufacturers this morning and found a vets 8 miles from me, he's now had his second jab, very happy thanks for all your comments


----------



## C McGrath (Oct 4, 2020)

Little P said:


> Just take him to a local vet and start again. If they use Nobivac DHP & L4 he'll need 2x injections, 4 weeks apart but can start going out in certain areas a week after the first (avoiding areas that may be highly populated with rats) as the DHP component only needs to be given once at 10 weeks or older with a top up of the leptospirosis vaccine 4 weeks later


Hi I think we are in the same boat with our puppy. We have had conflicting advice about socialising her with other dogs. She also had the vanguard vaccines with breeder and then our vet gave her the Nobivac dhp and Nobivac L4. They said we can take her out after a week but avoid water areas as you said that are more likely to have rat urine. She is to get the top up L4 in four weeks. My question is... when we take her out next week, is she safe to socialise with other dogs at this point too? Or do we need to wait until she has the second L4 vaccine in four weeks before we can socialise her with other dogs ? Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

C McGrath said:


> Hi I think we are in the same boat with our puppy. We have had conflicting advice about socialising her with other dogs. She also had the vanguard vaccines with breeder and then our vet gave her the Nobivac dhp and Nobivac L4. They said we can take her out after a week but avoid water areas as you said that are more likely to have rat urine. She is to get the top up L4 in four weeks. My question is... when we take her out next week, is she safe to socialise with other dogs at this point too? Or do we need to wait until she has the second L4 vaccine in four weeks before we can socialise her with other dogs ? Thanks


She can safely socialise with vaccinated dogs.
And it's still or slow-moving fresh water you should avoid. The sea is OK, and fast-running mountain streams (keep on lead for safety).


----------

